# FridayGt Stash/ New Wineador



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Sigh. Damn it. Well, it's all your faults. lol. Here's the stash, or at least what I hope to be the meager, humble beginnings. Mind you, I just got home in February, LATE February... lol. Wth is wrong with me... lol.

New Wineador + cigar Bouncer. Hands off my stash... lol


















Humi-Care + Kitty Litter. Overkill? Yeah, probably, but the humi-care only puts out moisture. The poo pellets will absorb it! :eyebrows: It rests at a lovely 63.5 with three fans not including the fridge fans. Can't see it, but the drain hole is plugged with a solid piece of plastic that I cut to shape. Was going to get that humi-care from someone here, but got a rediculously insane deal elsewhere and had to jump on it ASAP! lol.









Going to leave those Gran Habano's down in the bottom for a while. Dust 'em off in about a year, and have a splendid little treat for less than $2 a stick including shipping. :eyebrows:









Well, now to the cigars. Hmmm, do those trays look familiar to anyone? lol. El cheapo deluxe's from cheap humidors. Eventually I'll pony up for drawers.


















And... The top shelf still rests peacefully in my desktop humi...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Awesome looking wineador - shelves look great as is - some really, really nice sticks in there - BUT... I see a lot of empty space that needs filling. What do the rest of you guys think?

Very nice Jordan - someday I'll get my wife on board with one of those but it will probably have to be my 2nd one because as a wine drinker she'll demand that the first one be for WINE ONLY!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Very nice Jordan! Tis a slippery slope!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Awesome, Jordan!

I'll be over later to do some "scientific testing" on the cigars... Please have drinks, a lighter & ashtray ready, as those are the "scientific instruments" I'll need to conduct my experiments.

Hey, for you, buddy, I want to make sure the humidity is right in the new wineador! I'm just trying to help out.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Very nice, With a little time I'm sure he'll have it filled up to the brim!.....I guess I will be the first guy to say it. You have one adorable dog.


----------



## Reddogg (Mar 29, 2011)

very nice! when you get ready for drawers and shelves just let the REDDOGG know>


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Awesome looking wineador - shelves look great as is - some really, really nice sticks in there - BUT... I see a lot of empty space that needs filling. What do the rest of you guys think?
> 
> Very nice Jordan - someday I'll get my wife on board with one of those but it will probably have to be my 2nd one because as a wine drinker she'll demand that the first one be for WINE ONLY!


Whoa, whoa! Easy now, a good number of the sticks are still in my desktop. Let us not forget that a FAIR portion of those cigars are from you! lol

Check out craigslist. I was amazed at how many I saw on there.



szyzk said:


> Awesome, Jordan!
> 
> I'll be over later to do some "scientific testing" on the cigars... Please have drinks, a lighter & ashtray ready, as those are the "scientific instruments" I'll need to conduct my experiments.
> 
> Hey, for you, buddy, I want to make sure the humidity is right in the new wineador! I'm just trying to help out.


You are welcome anytime I'm here! Just let me know, How far are you from DE?



Sherlockholms said:


> Very nice, With a little time I'm sure he'll have it filled up to the brim!.....I guess I will be the first guy to say it. You have one adorable dog.


Hehehe, thank you! Trouble is that the little puppy knows it. It'll be funny when he grows up, get's ugly and still thinks he's adorable. lol



Reddogg said:


> very nice! when you get ready for drawers and shelves just let the REDDOGG know>


 Will do, thank you!


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice stash! I'm quite interested in the Gran Habano, might pick some up (can't beat their price).

Nice Bulldog by the way!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

FridayGt said:


> You are welcome anytime I'm here! Just let me know, How far are you from DE?


7-ish hours. I'd love to come out to herf with you and the NY/NJ boys but I'm chained to my desk at work. :ballchain:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Andrew stop being a lil punk!

Nice wineador Jordan but I regret to tell you......it's too small!


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Looks great, Jordan. Soon enough you'll have to buy another one!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

szyzk said:


> 7-ish hours. I'd love to come out to herf with you and the NY/NJ boys but I'm chained to my desk at work. :ballchain:


I understand! Heck it was hard for me to make to the NJ one 3 1/2 hours away. But, if you're ever driving through DE and have car trouble, I'll bring my tools and a cigar.



Rock31 said:


> Andrew stop being a lil punk!
> 
> Nice wineador Jordan but I regret to tell you......it's too small!


I know, I know. I'm already thinking about how I can maximize storage space without sacrificing airflow to spread the humidity love...:caked:



Animal said:


> Looks great, Jordan. Soon enough you'll have to buy another one!


 I better not! The only reason I wound up getting this thing is because you evil people on Puff kept bombing me!!! lol. Now, sure, I could have gotten 1 more tupperador, but I like gadgets... lol.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Very nice, Jordan! I've been contemplating one of these myself...just no money or time to research and customize it so it's going to have to wait for a while. So I'm stuck with an okay desktop, a cheap ass small desktop, and a tupperdor. You don't know how bad I want to upgrade and get everything in one place! Or maybe you do... 

Looks like a nice setup.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

CaptainBlenderman said:


> Very nice, Jordan! I've been contemplating one of these myself...just no money or time to research and customize it so it's going to have to wait for a while. So I'm stuck with an okay desktop, a cheap ass small desktop, and a tupperdor. You don't know how bad I want to upgrade and get everything in one place! Or maybe you do...
> 
> Looks like a nice setup.


36 Bottle Wine Cooler
Kalorik Wine cooler- Brand New in Box
Magic Chef 45 bottle Wine Cooler
Were those links evil pushes? lol.:decision:

It's honestly not as difficult on the research as you might think. Really just a big temp controlled tupperador. I got those trays for I think $10 a piece off of cheaphumidors and all you really need is some kitty litter! You could also always go the route of coolidor for cheap space!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Looking good bro! And there is no way that i am going to mess with that bouncer...not after seeing him with that gooses neck in his mouth!


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

FridayGt said:


> 36 Bottle Wine Cooler
> Kalorik Wine cooler- Brand New in Box
> Magic Chef 45 bottle Wine Cooler
> Were those links evil pushes? lol.:decision:
> ...


Bastard!

Actually, I jumped on Craigslist right after reading your post and saw those very same posts! If I had the $$, I'd be all over that 45 bottle unit. My arm will not need to be twisted when the money comes available. Right now, if I want to maintain good standing with my wife, I can't touch them though. All in good time...

Yes, I've been thinking about just throwing a coolerdor/coolidor together to help maintain temperature but right now, I can't even justify the expense for a new cooler! That option is more likely to happen though...it's the more cost-effective option and quite frankly I was thinking of just throwing my desktop humidors in there with a bowl of kitty litter and calling it good! Now just to find a good inexpensive cooler...

Regardless, you still have a nice setup. Kudos!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Here's an update teaser picture... lol
I'll post more updated pics on what's actually inside if you want. Not very organized, and just a few more additions. I really need to get drawers and shelves made, but I'm really trying to pinch my pennies right now. Less money spent on cigar stuff, means more to put into my Hobbie savings account which means better project car. I was about $1,000 short of a 1971 Plymouth Roadrunner and it nearly made me cry... sigh... lol


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

Looks great man.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice job Jordan, I hope my wineador looks half as good as yours, nice collection of sticks too, I have a ways to go yet before I have a stash that good. Congrats


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

I see a CMF in there!! And with the way that stash is looking, I think you're ok to let it be for awhile!! Though I know how hard that is. I think I spend more money buying cigars for Kev than he does for himself, because I see good deals and jump on them. 

Now, where is the bouncer? I want to see pics of how big hes getting!!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

BOTLwife said:


> I see a CMF in there!! And with the way that stash is looking, I think you're ok to let it be for awhile!! Though I know how hard that is. I think I spend more money buying cigars for Kev than he does for himself, because I see good deals and jump on them.
> 
> Now, where is the bouncer? I want to see pics of how big hes getting!!


You do see a CMF! Man, good catch! lol. That's one that Kevin bombed me with! I've REALLY been trying to let it get as much time on it as I can as I heard they can taste a little young. It's driving me bonkers! lol

Oh yeah... the dog... lol. I'll get some pictures of him up tonight when I get home from work. Although, he's going to Doggy Day care, so he'll more than likely be completely knocked out... hahaha


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Whoa! That thing filled up pretty nicely and pretty quickly! Very, very nice Jordan.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Pictures of the bouncer guarding the stash closely as promised! lol

Here he is staring intently, ready to bark at a moments notice should the humidity drop below 33.4%.









This is him squirming, screaming on the inside "YOU WILL NOT CONTAIN MY FURY!!!"









Then, this is him saying "Wait, ok... maybe I lept to conclusions... This is kinda nice... You can haz cuddles, but only for a minute..."









Here is being frustrated with my pictures interfering with his nappies...









Crouching tiger...









Hidden PIGGIE! Nom nom nom nom









And, here he is passed out from day care! Best money I've spent in a while... lol









The end.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Great looking stash there Jordan! Those trays look like they work pretty well in the wineador though for sure. Excellent top shelf and those GH 2002s will be great within a year my man! Thanks for sharing Jordan.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Great looking stash and Pup Jordon and say hi to the Mr.s Jordon for me


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone and Dave, the Lady says hello back, and, well, the dog snored, but I'm pretty sure he did it affectionately... lol.

Thanks all for the compliments, I can't wait to get some drawers and shelf's made, I just need to hold off to save up and fraudulent charges on my card aint helping for the moment! Sigh, I just see soooo much room to maximize utilized space without sacrificing airflow...


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Awesome pics of the sqooshie little thing (the dog, not your girl  ) and your humidor is looking very well organized!


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

very nice... anyone ever made a fridgeador?


----------



## Tashy (Apr 5, 2011)

Great looking wineador Jordan. Won't be long before it's full.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

LOL, look at Biggie's fat legs! That's a-freaking-dorable!


----------

